# Food Safety News - 11/28/2020 ..Government finds danger of botulism in bottled beef, chicken sold by individual



## daveomak.fs (Nov 28, 2020)

*Government finds danger of botulism in bottled beef, chicken sold by individual*
By News Desk on Nov 27, 2020 07:34 pm Unlabeled bottled beef and chicken is being recalled because government tests showed a risk of the toxin that causes botulism poisoning. Produced by a man on Prince Edward Island in Canada, the bottled chicken and bottled beef do not have any identifying marks or labels. Robert Waite of Tignish, Prince Edward Island, Canada, sold the... Continue Reading


*Packaged baby spinach recalled because of threat of Salmonella*
By News Desk on Nov 27, 2020 05:32 pm Vegpro International is recalling Fresh Attitude brand baby spinach from the marketplace because of possible Salmonella contamination.  Vegpro distributed the recalled baby spinach in the Canadian provinces of Ontario and Quebec, according to the recall notice posted by the Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA). The recalled spinach has best-by dates through Dec. 5, so there... Continue Reading 


*German surveillance finds E. coli, Listeria, Campylobacter in raw milk*
By Joe Whitworth on Nov 28, 2020 12:05 am German authorities have highlighted the risks of drinking unpasteurized, raw milk after tests found some of it was contaminated with Listeria, Campylobacter or Shiga toxin-producing E. coli (STEC). The three pathogens were detected in up to 5 percent of about 360 raw milk samples examined, according to the Federal Office of Consumer Protection and Food... Continue Reading


*IAFP sets deadline for abstract, poster submissions for 2021 annual meeting*
By News Desk on Nov 28, 2020 12:03 am The International Association for Food Protection’s program committee is inviting members and other interested individuals to submit proposals for abstracts and posters for IAFP 2021 meeting. The submission deadline is Jan. 19, 2021. The IAFP 2021 annual conference is set for July 18-21 in Phoenix, AZ. Presenters must register for the annual meeting. There is... Continue Reading


----------

